# Sig P220 .45



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys I need some help and clarification. I recently purchased a Sig p220 P220 Stainless hope that link works, its the exact gun I bought, brand new. I have been looking for a 220 for sometime and had never seen one of these and immediately had to buy it. I don't like to beavertail look so that took the elite out and I wanted a stainless and didn't know it existed but thats what patience is for. Any who onto my question. I hate the clips they make for these now, that plastic plate on the bottom to allow 8 rounds is annoying and ugly and the clips are way to difficult to load eight rounds. My father has a 220 electrilis-(spelled wrong) elictrilis nickel, the older one from the 70's 80's I believe. He has two of the older seven round clips that have the metal plate on the bottom and fit flush with the grips and gun and stick out just a pinch over your pinky finger. I have seen some pictures of these in black/blued/stainless online but I can't find them anywhere. I want at least one for looks purposes but would love to have three or four, I would trade or give mine away if someone wanted to sell me there or can guide me to where I can find them. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

try here

Magazine, .45 ACP, 7 Round, New Stainless (Made By USA)

or

Magazine, .45 ACP, 7 Round, New Blue (Made By USA)


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

WONDERFUL!!!!!

I feel like I looked online for two hours and never ran into that site, thanks so much. I just bought two of them, can't wait!

Any ideas on where there may be some of the nickel ones? Even used, those I assume will be much harder to find.

I am also about to post another topic regarding background info on my SIG if anybody is knowledgeable.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

in nickel

Magazine, .45 ACP, 7 Round, NI


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

Makes me a little nervous because there is no picture of it....


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Jord516 said:


> Makes me a little nervous because there is no picture of it....


i have been doing business with numrich since the mid 80s......i would buy from them any time.


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

^^^^^Ted^^^^^ I think we were both mistaken from that website. I successfully order the stainless ones and they do have them. They are factory but a remake. The second link you gave me to what appears are the "Nickel" ones "NI" is in fact not. That "NI" means "not illustrated" and they are the blued ones. They do not have the Nickel ones. I am glad I called to confirm. I was just nervous without a picture. The stainless ones however are fine, I ordered a couple going to see how they are, I will let you know. Thanks for all your help. If you do run into some Nickel ones, used or new, let me know.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Jord516 said:


> ^^^^^Ted^^^^^ I think we were both mistaken from that website. I successfully order the stainless ones and they do have them. They are factory but a remake. The second link you gave me to what appears are the "Nickel" ones "NI" is in fact not. That "NI" means "not illustrated" and they are the blued ones. They do not have the Nickel ones. I am glad I called to confirm. I was just nervous without a picture. The stainless ones however are fine, I ordered a couple going to see how they are, I will let you know. Thanks for all your help. If you do run into some Nickel ones, used or new, let me know.


wow my bad, when i see 3 different mags marked blued, stainless and ni i freely admit i assumed the NI meant nickel ..... sorry to mislead you


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

I thought the same thing!!!! Not your fault at all.


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell,

I got my two magazines in... They function fine so far but they are not what I was wanting. The bottoms of them to not have the lip all the way around that sits up in the frame where the grips actually stick past a little bit like on the older ones and then the lip sticks out in front. They seem to be nice but it looks like I am going to have to find some of the older ones, I will find some pics to show you what I mean.


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

Trying to post a pic doesn't seem to be working, try this link, look at the bottoms of them and compare...

SIG SAUER P220 45ACP 7RD [34221702] - $31.95 : Pistols and Parts LLC, Leave Nothing To Chance

You will need to blow up the image to see.


----------

